# Couldn't resist having another session with the Rotary...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Only used Menzerna 106FF on the Driver's side Yesterday (while the sun was out - it's pissing down now!), but thought I'd get more practice in with the thing....loving it 8)






















































....and finally, a couple of reflective ones for the detailing geeks out there :


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Youll rub the paint off :roll:

Looking fantastic 8)


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

thats some fantastic looking shaine!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

catch said:


> thats some fantastic looking shaine!


Thanks bud :wink:


----------

